# Nitesiters Review Day 1



## JeffWard

On the right, XD9SC with.
On the left, XD45 without.

Sorry for the fuzzy pic, but with a huge 30 second charge from my Maglite...

THEY GLOW...

Directions suggest a longer charge for a longer result... 15 minutes later, no glow. I'm going to run back to work, and put them under a standard soft-white light for a few hours.

Application was a snap. Cleaned the sights with alcohol swabs (included). Popped them off the pad with my jackknife blade. Applied them with the provided tooth-pick. Pressed them into the recessed sight dots on the XDs with the butt end of a fine watercolor paint brush (rounded).

Install suggests setting them with heat, so I'm going to run my heat gun on them on very low for a few seconds.

They stay on right away. Directions suggest 72 hrs to completely set. I'll be good and wait. No holsters, no shooting... Okay, maybe I'll wait 54 hrs... Good thing I just bought another gun! 72 hrs without shooting??? This guy is nuts! (Course I could have done one gun at a time)

But then what if we were attacked at night by 25 guys (the total capacity of my 45 and 9mm without a reload)???

My set came with 8 dots! $10. I did both XDs, with 2 spares.

Report #2 after 54 hrs... Dec 3rd.

Early concern... The sight dots on the XD are VERY deep... I hope they stick. I'm concerned that there will be a gap behind the dot... but I have faith!!! I want to do them w/o glue.

Jeff


----------



## Nitesiter

Heya Jeff... 


I'm glad you like them so far.

Your concern about sticking them into a deep recessed sight hole is valid. Nitesiters should stick in there without a problem. Make sure you get in the back of the hole with the qtip to get any dust or oils out and you should be good. 

If you're nervous about loosing one, to insure that they're bonded well, dab the supplied toothpick into the tip of a superglue tube and tack an itty bit of superglue on the edge of the dot. I just did a bunch of installs at the crossroads gunshow in phoenix and the response was great. One guy did have a deeply recessed sight hole and it went in and stayed in nicely. 

Hope you like em after more evaluation!

Dave Presley
Nitesiters


----------



## Nitesiter

Opps... i read over the spot about 'without' glue'. You should be good for two reasons. First being that the holes are deep. That will protect them quite a bit. Secondly, there is contact with the adhesive and the gun. Those two things combined should make for a long lasting set of Nitesiters for ya.


I promise to read better next time! hehe

Dave Presley
Nitesiters


----------

